# Better way to round slingshot?



## cwsdude (Feb 28, 2013)

I have seem some people use router's (actually a lot), but I don't really have the money to buy one right now. All I have is a dremel with a 80 grit sanding tool and It's kind of hard for me. I was wondering if there is a better way to go about this without using expensive equipment.?

Thanks!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Dremel works for me...


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

knife or rasp, then coarse sandpaper, fine sandpaper


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I'll second Kobe! Once you've got the hang of hand tools, they are so rewarding to use rather than those nasty screeching machines .....and one can still work in a power cut!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the only way to make better rounded edges, without a router, is too keep building and obtaining a "touch" with your tools . be it sandpaper, sanding sponge, files or dremel . you have to develop a "touch" and the only way is by repetition . once you get that "feel" youll never want to use power tools of any kind. i use sandpaper and files .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Yep. Don't give up om the dremel. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

I do not have a router either, but I have used an electric drill in a drillpress and a routing bit instead with good succes. You need a high quality drill however because you exert a lot of radial pressure in this application which some bearings are not designed to withstand. Careful with the fork tips however, for some odd reason the routing bit always "seizes" when I come to the fork tips and tears the hell out of the wood. The violence with which the frame is torn out of your hand is pretty startling.

This arrangement is also great for sanding down a roughly cut board cut down to its exact contours with a drum sander. Drum sanders are fantastic tools!

But I also use good tools (a handmade 100$ rasp ) and make frames just by hand.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I see you are in Illinois and routers often come cheap in garage sales, so keep your eyes open. I have 4 and I don't think that I spent over $10 for any of them. -- Tex


----------



## swarbt119 (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree with Tex, I have bought many woodworking tools at garage sales for cheap.


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Some rasps, files and sandpaper is enough to get the job done. Having the Dremel certainly helps. A router table is great but you won't risk losing any fingers with the hand tools.


----------



## cwsdude (Feb 28, 2013)

Sounds good. I guess I'll just get good with my dremel and practice with it and maybe someday I'll be able to buy a router. but for now, dremel will do. thanks, guys!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I know a few dudes that do some dang fine work with just a Dremel to shape. Just take your time and dont try to eat too much wood at once. OR Sanding drum for drill. Clamp it in a vise. Lock the trigger down. You have a little drum sander... Bigger than your Dremel though.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> I know a few dudes that do some dang fine work with just a Dremel to shape. Just take your time and dont try to eat too much wood at once. OR Sanding drum for drill. Clamp it in a vise. Lock the trigger down. You have a little drum sander... Bigger than your Dremel though.


Interesting..... I just searched for it and found this


----------



## glsmith1544 (Jan 28, 2013)

I apologize if as I strongly suspect you already know, but there is a router attachment for your Dremel. I have one & am happy with it.

Geoff S.



cwsdude said:


> I have seem some people use router's (actually a lot), but I don't really have the money to buy one right now. All I have is a dremel with a 80 grit sanding tool and It's kind of hard for me. I was wondering if there is a better way to go about this without using expensive equipment.?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

glsmith1544 said:


> I apologize if as I strongly suspect you already know, but there is a router attachment for your Dremel. I have one & am happy with it.
> 
> Geoff S.
> 
> ...


What's the radius of the Dremel router bit? I thought it was pretty small. What type of table are you mounting the Dremel tool in for use with the router bit?


----------



## glsmith1544 (Jan 28, 2013)

http://www.dremel.com/en-us/Attachments/Pages/ProductDetail.aspx?pid=335

Be sure to hit the "accessories" - "router bits" buttons to check out all the different bits.

http://www.homedepot.com/buy/tools-hardware-power-tool-accessories-rotary-tool-accessories/dremel-plunger-router-attachment-133187.html

This link shows a pricing example (Home Depot).

I mounted mine to one of those white plastic(?) cutting boards from Walmart. If I want to hold it still & maneuver the project around it, I turn it upside down & clamp it in one of these I happen to have.

http://www.harborfreight.com/folding-clamping-workbench-with-movable-pegs-47844.html

Hope this helps, Geoff S.


----------

